# Coloratura with some sfogato singers



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

This is a mix of colatura singers compiled by someone on YouTube, tis crazy some of it - there are quite a number of Sfogati (or assoluta).


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oops, sorry I almost edited your post by mistake instead of just replying to it.

The same YouTube uploader posted another one:






In these compilations, even better than the coloraturas (which at one point start to get tiresome when taken out of context in these long video clips) is the fact that we get to see so many great sopranos side by side.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

i think thats why i liked it the most - ive not heard of some of the singers


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

My sister's cockatiel would probably love this. The neighbor's dog, on the other hand . . .


----------



## Philmwri (Apr 8, 2011)

Mado Robin and Erna Sack(she was slightly off key at times) could both sing one octave above Soprano C.


----------

